
SpaCy PyTorch Transformers - syllogism
https://explosion.ai/blog/spacy-pytorch-transformers
======
arathore
Spacy also has one of the best documentations that I have come across. I
really like the use of Tufte-style notes for code examples.
[https://spacy.io/api](https://spacy.io/api)

~~~
jonbaer
Also the recent SpaCy IRL talks are well worth watching @
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNPwRPg9BrQ&list=PLBmcuObd5A...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNPwRPg9BrQ&list=PLBmcuObd5An4UC6jvK_-
eSl6jCvP1gwXc)

------
3wolf
I'm surprised transfer learning via fine-tuning large transformer models
hasn't taken off more in the public consciousness a la image recognition
models. In my experience, the results can be staggering with very small
amounts of training data.

~~~
ma2rten
It's a very new thing. Pretrained ImageNet models were first released around
2011. Pretrained transformer models have only been released recently.

Also, transformers are only useful for short text, not full documents (AFAIK).

~~~
bigmit37
are transformer models are the text version of imagenet model? The first time
I am hearing this term.

------
shiredude95
Awesome! Cant wait to try this out. Are there any plans in the future to
incorporate sentence/word generation?

~~~
syllogism
That would be cool, yeah. We haven't had anything like that in spaCy so far,
but the results from these models can be very good. I think with a good API it
could be very useful.

------
goldemerald
This stuff is great! Will example training files be uploaded for
GLUE/SQAUD/etc like on the HuggingFace's implementation?

------
clmnt
Very cool!

